# Moving to Argaka with our border collies any help from those who have already done it



## the chicken (Jan 9, 2010)

We are moving out later this year to our villa in Argaka and would appreciate any advice from those who have already done it especially with areas to walk the dogs we have heard that there are problems with dog walking in our area. we would also like any information as to where we could get their food they are on James Wellbelove dried meal and finally a good vet in case of treatment 
Do dogs from the UK settle down well we would not come until after the summer heat is over anyway.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

the chicken said:


> We are moving out later this year to our villa in Argaka and would appreciate any advice from those who have already done it especially with areas to walk the dogs we have heard that there are problems with dog walking in our area. we would also like any information as to where we could get their food they are on James Wellbelove dried meal and finally a good vet in case of treatment
> Do dogs from the UK settle down well we would not come until after the summer heat is over anyway.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I've followed the problems with poison and dog-walking for sometime - it is not an especially widespread problem, but of course when tragedy does strike, it causes lots of heartache and accusations of targeting ex-pat pets etc. and makes the forum headlines. The root of the problem lies in the large numbers of lost hunting dogs that become a nuisance to traffic and livestock. Local authorities and others who are annoyed by the noise etc do attempt to control them (largely through poison) and well-loved pets get caught in the cross fire. It should be noted that whilst Cyprus as a nation is not noted for its affection for pets in general, there is a culture-shock factor for how animals are regarded here. There are many dog corpses on the roads during the hunting season and dogs are generally held with suspicion and caution (probably related to the fact that the strays are working dogs that are not socialised and unused to people). Of course the relatively large numbers of children maimed and killed in the UK by dogs also makes the headlines here and adds to the general negative attitude towards dogs. There is however a growing trend for dogs as pets among returning Cypriot diaspora (especailly from Australia and US) who have high expectations in terms of vetinary care etc. so there are a large number of very good vets around (especially in Nicosia) and the pet-shops seem well stocked with everything the pet-owner would need.

The best advice would be to muzzle your pets whenever they are outside the boundaries of your property and to ensure that the boundaries are secure.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

the chicken said:


> We are moving out later this year to our villa in Argaka and would appreciate any advice from those who have already done it especially with areas to walk the dogs we have heard that there are problems with dog walking in our area. we would also like any information as to where we could get their food they are on James Wellbelove dried meal and finally a good vet in case of treatment
> Do dogs from the UK settle down well we would not come until after the summer heat is over anyway.
> 
> Thanks in advance


How about walking them on the beach, it seems perfect for walking the dogs. I don't know if it is an area where you can swim so it would be even better for walking.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

there is an old thread on how to if it helps you see link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...ving-cyprus/29349-bringing-dog-uk-cyprus.html


----------



## the chicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the information we had already decided the muzzle would be a good idea especially as the female border collie is a bit of a ground trawler and we can see the reasons the locals use to get rid of their problems but is poison the right way that could be along discussion 


kimonas said:


> I've followed the problems with poison and dog-walking for sometime - it is not an especially widespread problem, but of course when tragedy does strike, it causes lots of heartache and accusations of targeting ex-pat pets etc. and makes the forum headlines. The root of the problem lies in the large numbers of lost hunting dogs that become a nuisance to traffic and livestock. Local authorities and others who are annoyed by the noise etc do attempt to control them (largely through poison) and well-loved pets get caught in the cross fire. It should be noted that whilst Cyprus as a nation is not noted for its affection for pets in general, there is a culture-shock factor for how animals are regarded here. There are many dog corpses on the roads during the hunting season and dogs are generally held with suspicion and caution (probably related to the fact that the strays are working dogs that are not socialised and unused to people). Of course the relatively large numbers of children maimed and killed in the UK by dogs also makes the headlines here and adds to the general negative attitude towards dogs. There is however a growing trend for dogs as pets among returning Cypriot diaspora (especailly from Australia and US) who have high expectations in terms of vetinary care etc. so there are a large number of very good vets around (especially in Nicosia) and the pet-shops seem well stocked with everything the pet-owner would need.
> 
> The best advice would be to muzzle your pets whenever they are outside the boundaries of your property and to ensure that the boundaries are secure.


----------



## the chicken (Jan 9, 2010)

theresoon said:


> How about walking them on the beach, it seems perfect for walking the dogs. I don't know if it is an area where you can swim so it would be even better for walking.


Thanks for this idea but in the Polis area beach walking is banned by the local Mayor with on the spot fines for those walking dogs on the beach. We have to go back into the hills a bit or along the roads


----------

